# stila kitten vs. oasis



## xiahe (Jul 5, 2006)

i've seen several pictures of both shadows, and in some pictures they look similar but in others they look rather different.  would anyone be able to post a swatch comparing the two?  i really like both colors but i don't want to purchase both of them if they both look somewhat similar to each other...

TIA! ♥


----------



## Ralphdog (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm at work so I can't swatch them for you, but they are very different.  Kitten is much more skintoned and shimmery while Oasis is warmer and has a gold glow.  I love them both but if you are only going to get one, get Kitten - I think it's my favorite eyeshadow of all time.

BTW - Love your quote, Jimmy Eat World is my favorite band


----------



## misswillow (Jul 11, 2006)

Kitten is a very shimmery, almost frosty pinky-beige (beautiful colour!) and Oasis is a shimmery peachy-gold. This isn't the best pic - they look more similar here then on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IRL Oasis is warmer and less shimmery, and more peachy, while kitten is a cooler pink-based beige.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kirks1...27.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think they are similar, I totally agree with the above decriptions. If you're going to get only one, then go for kitten!
I'll try to swatch them for you if I can figure out how to post pics here


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 4, 2007)

In terms of shimmer, Kitten is has far more of it compared to Oasis. Like the others said, Kitten is more neutral pink coloured whereas Oasis is more peach and has a gold sheen. I use Kitten far more than I do Oasis.


----------

